# Meklē produktu? >  MB86521

## M103

Labdien,
Meklēju šo mikreni vai analogu. Nevaru atrast pat datašītu!
Fujitsu ražojums, DIP-20, Stepper Motor Controller/Driver

----------


## janis1003

> Labdien,
> Meklēju šo mikreni vai analogu. Nevaru atrast pat datašītu!
> Fujitsu ražojums, DIP-20, Stepper Motor Controller/Driver


 
Un kā ar māti googli?? Nepavaicāji?? Šeit salīdzināšanai ar aizvietotājiem potencionālajiem
http://kazus.ru/nuke/files/drive.pdf

----------


## M103

Tas arī ir vienīgais ko atradu, bet tajā sarakstā nav analoga, tur ir tikai mikrenes kas dara to pašu, bet pašas mikrenes ar pavisam citu package un citiem parametriem. Varbūt kāds var atrast datasheet, vietu kur viņu dabūt, kaut vai reālu analogu?

----------


## Vikings

Tev viņu vajag kāda devaisa remontam vai paša taisītam projektam?
Ja remontam - kas liecina, ka tā ir beigta? Teorētiski ir liela iespēja izkost shēmu un iebāzt tur kādu citu mikreni ar līdzīgām funkcijām. Tiesa gan - jāskatās vai darbs atmaksātos.
Ja paša projektam - Tad shēmu izmainīt ir daudz vienkāršāk un pielāgot kādu plašāk pieejamu draiveri konkrētajam uzdevumam.

----------


## M103

Tas ir diezgan specifiskai ierīcei. Auto sprauslu kontrolierim, konkrēti jaudas pastiprinātāja daļai. Tā mikrene ir elements kas dod signālu 2 lieliem tranzistoriem, uz bāzi, kuri darbina sprauslas ar vienkāršu on/off principu. Mikrene ir sajūgta kopā ar 74HC4066A Quad Analog Switch. 
Ja stāsta no sākuma, tad ir pulsējošs signāls no citas kastes, tas ieiet 74HC4066A, tad no 74HC4066A uz MB86521, un attiecīgi no MB86521
uz lieljaudas tranzistoru bāzēm. Neiznu kādu funkciju pilda MB86521, ja pulsējošs signāls jau ienāk pašā sākumā.

----------


## kaspich

jaa, te, laikam, bisku tomeer buus jaceert elektronikaa.
un ir viena probleema. es neredzu nekaadu iemeslu, kaadeelj tai IC buutu jaanospraagst. iespeeja, ka mazjaudas IC nomirst bez iemesla, ir 1/1000000000.
domaaju, ka princips vienkaarsh: paaris mS ir forseetais U/I, peec tam reducetais [liidziigi, kaa to dara DME]. IC formee PWM izejaa, tad vadiibas tranis, tad LC kontuurinjsh. nekas mega.

----------


## M103

Pie MB86521 kļūdas dēļ pievietoti bija uz mazu mirkli 12v, barojas tā mikrene ar 5v. Vizuāli nekādu bojājumu nav, bet aparāts nestrādā. Vienīgās vājās komponentes tajā blokā ir abas mikrenes. Būtu atrodams datašīts kaut ko varētu padomāt ko viņa tieši dara ar signālu!

----------


## kaspich

nu, ja nav datasheet, jaapaarziimee sheema [kritiskaas vietas] un funkcionalitate jaaizdomaa.

----------


## M_J

Konkrēti no kādas mašīnas tā mikrene ir? Var gadīties, ka man kaut kur mētājas kāds donors, no kā varētu izlodēt. Vispār jau auto ražotāji ir nelietīgi. Paņem kaut kādu visparastāko mikroshēmu vai tranzistoru un uzliek virsū tikai sev vien zināmus apzīmējumus. Tad ej nu zīlē, kas tas patiesībā ir.

----------


## kaspich

joptvaju.. aftor tak ir bremze..
peec taa description es sapratu - sprauslu testa stendam..
tagad saaku nojaust, ka vecam Jetronic analogajam vadiibas modulim..  :: 
kaut kaads murgs..

tak uz strotu prom, un citu taadu suudu vietaa. turklaat, peec taa izmisuma paziimeem, absoluuti nav noteikts, ka vaina shajaa[s] mikrenees, vai tikai tur.

----------


## M103

Kāds vēl jetronic, jetronikam vispār ir mehāniskā šprice un vienīgais ko tur var darbināt jaudas tranzistors ir tukšgaitas vārsts vai dif spiediena regulators.
Tas ir papildsprauslas kontrolieris HKS aic 3, kuram neviens shēmu neatradīs nekur, nav nekāds stends un nekas tamlīdzīgs. Cits tāds sūds vietā maksā 700$.

----------


## kaspich

marsh pie graamataam.
skati:
K jetronic
L jetronic
LE jetronic

tuksgaitas vaarsts [elektronisks], savukaart, paradaas Motronic 1.0

nu, ja sheemu dabuut nevar, pats paarziimeet nevari, ko IC dara - saprast nevari, citu nopirkt nevari.. tad ir pak*^*(%(*&*..


papildsprausla = auksta motora palaishanas sprausla?

----------


## M103

K-jetronic (cis) un KE-jetrinic (cis-e) ir elektriksie tukšgaitas vārsti, nevajag man te kaut ko pļūtīt par grāmatām, šīs abas sistēmas esmu pilnībā izstudējis un remontējis. Tu te kaut ko jauc ar elektrisko droseli, iesaku Tev pašam atvērt grāmatu.
Gan es kaut ko izdomāšu ar to kontrolieri, neuzskatu sevi par elektro specu tāpēc jautāju šeit pēc padoma, bet šķiet velti.

Papildsprausla nav palaišanas sprausla. Tā ir atsevišķi kontrolēta sprausla iemontēta ieplūdē, kas lej atkarībā no map un rpm, un ir pilnībā kontrolējama ar šo kontrolieri. Parasti izmanto turbo aplikācijām kā papildus degvielas devēju.
Beztēma sākas.

----------


## kaspich

> K-jetronic (cis) un KE-jetrinic (cis-e) ir elektriksie tukšgaitas vārsti, nevajag man te kaut ko pļūtīt par grāmatām, šīs abas sistēmas esmu pilnībā izstudējis un remontējis. Tu te kaut ko jauc ar elektrisko droseli, iesaku Tev pašam atvērt grāmatu.
> Gan es kaut ko izdomāšu ar to kontrolieri, neuzskatu sevi par elektro specu tāpēc jautāju šeit pēc padoma, bet šķiet velti.
> 
> Papildsprausla nav palaišanas sprausla. Tā ir atsevišķi kontrolēta sprausla iemontēta ieplūdē, kas lej atkarībā no map un rpm, un ir pilnībā kontrolējama ar šo kontrolieri. Parasti izmanto turbo aplikācijām kā papildus degvielas devēju.
> Beztēma sākas.


 jaa, sakaas bezteema, jo izraadaas,ka sisteemu 'remonteetaaji' nepaarzin pamatlietas.

nee, ja ljoti vajag, es atradiishu linkus uz sho sisteemu aprkastiem, lai beidzot vari iemaaciities.
kas ir mehaaniskaa sprice, kas ir analogaa elektroniskaa, ar ko atskjiras L/LE jetronic no Motronic, u.t.t.

pag, sprausla ir IZPILDMEHAANISMS, nevis deveejs [sensor]. 

elektriskaa drosele paraadaas ar kaartu jaunaakas sisteemaas, like siemens 4.1 [ja nekljuudos], piem., uz atseviskjas komplektaacijas M54 series motoriem.

ja Tu maaceetu komuniceet - sen jau probleemu buutu atrisinaajis. a te 'es esmu umnjiks, visu saprotu, man tikai IC paradiet, es visu saprotu, nah man ko informeet, kam tas domaats, pasakiet tikai IC kur nopirkt, neko citu neprasiet'..

p.s. un nesaac tagad pontot. shii ir 30 gadus veca sisteema, un ir skaidrs, ka Tu neesi wess Motors vai Domenikss galvenais diagnostikas specs  :: 

p.p.s. nu, shis briinumdevaiss funkcionalitaatee ir prasts kaa zirga dekljis. ja neesi elektrospecs - nekjeries klaat. tak jau suudus savaariji. sarunaa ar kaadu, kas ceert. piem., Vikings

----------


## Vikings

Patiesībā varētu sākt ar to, ka autors ieliek konkrētās plates bildi no abām pusēm. Teorētiski, ja tā ir loģikas mikrene tad nevajadzētu būt problēmām atrast tai analogu.

----------


## M103

Nevajag obligāti mani citēt ja posto soli zemāk. Es jau tā ar grūtībām Tavu tekstu lasu, novelc kaut apostrofu, tas ir bezmaksas.
Pavēro te diskusija bija normāla līdz parādījās Tavi posti, par jetronicu kuram tukšgaitas vārsts pie motronika tikai sāk parādīties. Lūdzu parādi man linku kur piemēram daudz vecākā sistēmā Ke-jetronic nav tukšgaitas vārsta. Kāds sakars papildsprauslai to ka tā ie devējs? Es rakstu vēlreiz, iekārta kontrolē sprauslu, kontrole nozīmē vadība, vadīt, un vada pēc kritērijiem, map un rpm. Vadību veic hks iekārta. Kas nav skaidrs?

Vakarā ielikšu bildes   ::

----------


## kaspich

jopt.. es ne taa citeeju/rakstu..  :: 
cilveek, ja Tev vajag paliidziibu, esi tik laipns - sniedz max iespeejamu preciizu info.

man ir dazhi secinaajumi/jautaajumi:
1. dispejs straadaa, taa vadiiba straadaa? menu darbojas? mapu update darbojas?
2. padodot iejaa impulsus [imiteejam motora darbiibu], paarsledzma rpm mapu - uz taas IC uz kaadaam no kaajaam impulsi paraadaas [uz potenciaalaam ieejaam]?
3. ja p1 ir ok un p2 ir ok, ir veerts skatiities taalaak.

ja vada 1 sprauslu, tad 1 IC puse to vadiis pirmo 1..2mS [kaa jau saakumaa mineju], otraa - turpmaako laiku ar PWM jeb ar R balastu [maz ticams] izejas tranja C kjeedee. PWM ar stabilizaaciju peec straavas.


p.s. vienotas vadiibas sisteemas ietvaros tuksgaitas vaarsts paraadas TIKAI pie Motronic. 2 polu Motronics 1.0/1.1/1.3, 3 polu: 3.1/3.3, u.t.t. [te Bosch numeraacija. Siemesn nav gruuti atrast literatuuraa, domaaju].
tas, ka jetronic, da kaut karburatoru var apriikot ar atseviskju moduli - manaa izpratnee neskaitaas.

----------


## M103

Displejs strādā, vadība strādā.
Lūk bildes.

http://www.bildites.lv/images/8cdmo0ma69qwda9cc1.jpg
http://www.bildites.lv/images/tf3izx9gpmnu5mx12b.jpg

Plate maza, tāpēc nevaru ar pieejamo fočiku nofokusēt tuvāk.
Kopumā ir modulis, map sensors, un pastiprinātājs kas darbina sprauslas. No moduļa nāk signāls, jau pulsējošs pa dzelteno vadu, to vajag tikai pastiprināt, jeb pielikt jaudu un darbināt sprauslu.
Bildēs tas modulis tieši tam paredzēts, bet no viņa ir klusums.
Abi traņi iekš pastiprinātāja darbojas vienādi, paralēli, modulī iespējams konfigurēt cik sprauslas darbināt, 2,4,6,8, bet visas iet caur 2 kanāliem. Klusums abos kanālos. Ieejā (dzeltenais vads) nāk vajadzīgais pulss.
Pelēkie vadi ir izejas kanāli uz sprauslām.

----------


## kaspich

skaisti.
kaapeec ir 2 pelekie vadi [izejas]? viens uz sprauslu, otrs?
kas notiek uz zaljsh un violets?
kur uz plates aiziet tie celinji, kas pieiet pie bruunaa vada?

un globaals jautaajums: kas bija par probleemu, kaapeec saki bakstiit, un ka izdevaas padot shim +12, nepadadot visur ctur +5 vietaa +12?


p.s. vai nu man ir glkjuki, vai abas 47 ohm, kas ir virknees ar gate, ir sadegushas sinjem plamenjem..

R11 un R13 uz paarbaudi [neizlodejot]
ja nav 47 ohm, tad abi mosfet uz mainju, un arii gate aizsardziibas kjeedes:
D1; D2, ZD1, ZD2
taalaak: visu jaudiigo R paarbaude [neizlodeejot] katram paarim jaabuut 0.15 ohm [aptuveni].


taaks, papildus vajag: taas nezinaamaas IC obvesa sheemu.
reku viens no iespeejamiem variantiem:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datashe ... fn3556.pdf


vieniigais celinjsh, ko redzu, sakrit.

----------


## M103

Te iekrāsoti ceļi no ieejas līdz tranzistoru bāzēm. 
http://www.bildites.lv/images/bf56ctru2dg1bffih6.jpg

Ok vēlāk pārbaudīšu. Vienkārši sajaucu vadus un +5 pieliku nejauši +12. 
Zaļais ar violeto (minējums) ir tikai lai pateiktu mikrenei lai ieslēdz otru kanālu un informē par galvenā moduļa slēdžos norādīdo info par pieslēgto sprauslu skaitu. Lai padotu optimālu jaudu uz traņiem. Ja norādīts modulī 1 sprausla tad strādā tikai viens kanāls.

Brūnais vads (īstenībā violetais, dēļ fočika) ieiet MB86521 8. izejā.

----------


## kaspich

taaks, pa fikso:

Texas instruments ir modulis, kura pedeejie 4 cipari sakriit ar Tavu IC, un funkcionalitaate 1:1idejiski.
vari iet cauri www.ti.com driveru tabulaam, atlasiit 20soic korpusus, tad skatiisim taalaak.
un, logjiski, paarziimee obvesu taam mikreneem, un paarbaudi jaudas galu [kas, manupraat, ir pilniigi nokauts].

----------


## M103

Ok paldies par idejām palūrēšu. Viss tāds kakains ir dēļ tā ka visa plate bija ielieta tādā kā baltā želejā, un tur palikušas paliekas.

----------


## kaspich

nu, tas buutu mazaakais..
IR draiveri atkrita.
L933X atkrita
tas ieprieksheejais variants atkrita

ja neatradiisies ticams analogs, naaksies preciizi paarziimeet 66 obvesu.
es gribu saprast, kas tur samudriits par murgu. kad tas buus skaidrs, uzcepsim analogu risinaajumu. ok, ja buus slinkums - I kontroles vietaa kaadu fuse var iemaukt..

----------


## M103

Pēc neprātīgas meklēšanas un reģistrēšanās ķīniešu lapās atradu datašītu. Varbūt kāds var uzmest aci un atrast ko līdzīgu.
http://pdf.icminer.com/download/download/MB86521.pdf

----------


## kaspich

nu ko lai saka. jaudas mezglu ir projekteejushi pilniigi idioti.
vinji nav pamaniijushi atskjiriibu starp half bridge stepera tinumam un parastu sprauslu..
shiem briinumiem vajadzeetu masveidaa spraagt nost.
ok, njemot veeraa zemo izstraades liimeni, sheit nav skaidra/prognozeejama scenaarija.
man nesparotamu iemeslu deelj vinji piemetushi analogos sledzus.
liidz ar to - njem, paarziimee sheemu peec plates. tad uztapinaashu analogu risinaajumu, buusi kings - varesi piedaavaat remontus  ::

----------


## abergs

> atrast ko līdzīgu


 Varbūt rakšanas virzienam palīdz:
[attachment=0:1u0rsuug]st22-24.pdf[/attachment:1u0rsuug]

----------


## M103

Tātad te ir ne īpaši smuki pārzīmēta shēma.
http://www.bildites.lv/images/3hfygr2pajizklw4ma92.jpg

MB86521 datašīts.
http://pdf.icminer.com/download/download/MB86521.pdf

74HC4066A datašīts
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet- ... 4066A.html

Ko es varētu mēģināt iemudrīt MB86521 vietā? Mosfeti barojas ar -12v.  +12 nāk pa taisno no aķa pie sprauslām. Varbūt var visu to padarīšanu vispār mest laukā un dzeltenā signāla vadu vienkārši salikt ar kaut kādu mosfet draiveri/tiltu?

----------


## kaspich

ljoti labi. ejam taalak.
tagad paarziimee sheemu, mikrenju korpusu vietaa ievietojot
a) drivera bloksheemu
b) atsleegu vietaa to apziimeejumus

citaadi - shii neko nedod, jaapaaziimee. esmu slinks, taapeec - paarziimee vien pats  :: 

gribi absoluuti tupa? 
ieeju [tur, kur impulsi] savieno ar abaam izejaam [ko ieziimeeji saakumaa].
abas IC - aaraa/miskastee.

----------


## M103

Lai cik tizli neliktos, abas mikrenes izmetu ārā, dzelteno vadu pie MB86521 izeju vietām, no kurām tās iet uz mosfetu bāzēm un viss strādā. Mazliet ņirga nāk.
Sporta pēc pamēģināšu atrast MB86521, kaut kādās noliktavās vēl kaut kur ir, bet ķīnieši un krievi man nesūtīs vienu mikreni. Paldies par idejām un atbalstu   ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, ar taam IC tika it kaa vadiita straava caur sprauslu [ja nu izmanto veco, zemvoltiigo] un it kaa komuteetas taas abas izejas [caur anaalo atveri].
un tas izejas kaskaades risinaajums - ko taadu sen nebija naacies redzeet.. bet - ja straadaa: super  ::

----------


## M103

Mikreni atradu pēc ilgas meklēšanas un čakarēšanās kaut kur Ķīnā, maksāja latu, salodēju visu atpakaļ, viss tagad kā orģināls strādā. Mana nejaušā muļķība nepareizi pieslēdzot man izmaksāja 2 ls mikrenes + 17 ls šipings. Mikrene nopērkama te http://www.dhk-int.com.hk , ja nu vienam no miljarda  gadās ka kādam vajag, par ko es ļoti šaubos.

----------

